# A la recherche des précisions FOB Paris



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Hello tout le monde,

Je viens vers vous a la recherche des informations. Un ami m'a pointé vers la marque FOB Paris il dit aimer leur design et j'avoue que même si ce n'est pas ce que je préfère leur montre de poche je la trouve belle.

Néanmoins je suis curieux de connaitre un peu plus la machine qui habite la dedans. Dans leur site:

https://www.fob-paris.com/product-category/watches/
Je les trouve assez floues a ce sujet. En plus je crois avoir lu qu'ils travaillent avec un mouvement de fabrication française ce qui me rend très curieux.

Je voudrais donc savoir si l'un d'entre vous avez des expériences avec la marque? Si vous connaissez mieux leur mouvements ? Ou si vous avez en tête des options, au design, similaires vers lesquelles je pourrais pointer mon ami!?

D'avance un grand merci.

David









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Petite citation 
"For women and men, all FOB PARIS watches are fitted with automatic movements, made in France, and share the same aesthetics, mechanical, geometrical and sophisticated, inspired by a modern reinterpretation of the pocket watch."


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

